# X10 Protour ...what is the best fletching to use?



## archer_ar (Oct 14, 2008)

hi. I try several types , the best results I get were with Vanetec Fita 1.75.
Very durables, easy to glue with any superglue and no clean is needed.


----------



## Ohio_3Der (Jul 19, 2002)

Lots of shooters have flex fletch 187's on them. I've never had any protours myself though.


----------



## jre4192 (Apr 25, 2005)

I do not shoot X-10's either, but I love the Vanetec mini fitas on my A/C/E's


----------



## abruno25 (Feb 12, 2010)

*thanks*

thanks for the imput... now heres the next questions whats the easiest color fletch to see on a target at 70M?


----------



## JB9 (May 7, 2009)

Depends on what scoring ring your hitting!


----------



## abruno25 (Feb 12, 2010)

*post*

haha this is true... well i hope the yellow... whats best over all....


----------



## special (Apr 6, 2009)

VaneTec 1.75 SS FITA's are the best ive found so far:thumbs_up


----------



## helixarcher89 (Jul 18, 2008)

Votes for Flex Fletch 187.. I tried alot of vanes but this only vanes, i would say its the best out so far even in the 90m..


----------



## helixarcher89 (Jul 18, 2008)

Votes for Flex Fletch 187.. I tried alot of vanes but this only vanes, i would say its the best out so far even in the 90m..


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

Flex Fletch 187's...more durable than the vanetecs, bohnings, easton, etc...

That is all I put on any of my target arrows (I do use the 225 shield cut on CT Hippos for indoor)...

As for color...I like the Flo. Red (which is really pink) for showing up on a target, plus not many others are man enough to use this color...

The flo green would probably work good on a fita target too...

Blaze with green nocks is a good combo also...


----------



## abruno25 (Feb 12, 2010)

*fletching*

is anyone fletching these Flex Fletch 187's with a offset or helical or just putting them on stright on x 10's?


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

Straight clamp, as much offset as I can and still get good adhesion...


----------



## abruno25 (Feb 12, 2010)

*fletch?*

do you know how many deg. you were able to put on them?


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

:no:...I have never bothered measuring...wouldn't even know how really (Though I imagine I could figure it out, but why:noidea:?)


----------



## abruno25 (Feb 12, 2010)

*jig?*

whats type of fletching jig are you using? i have a bitzenburger and there are lines to set the offset? does your fletching jig have these lines?


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

abruno25 said:


> whats type of fletching jig are you using? i have a bitzenburger and there are lines to set the offset? does your fletching jig have these lines?


I use the bitz and it does have lines, but I'm not aware that they mean anything...if your next question is about those lines, the answer is I don't know...


----------



## abruno25 (Feb 12, 2010)

*jig*

haha... well i know about the lines... those line are for your offset... i know blazer require one line offset and that will get you a 3 deg. off set... i just dont know what the off set should be for the flex fletch... going to give the company a call today to see what they say


----------



## abruno25 (Feb 12, 2010)

*jig*

so i just got off the phone with flex-fletch and they recommened a 
2deg. to 3deg. offset for the 187's


----------

